# Cat Thinks He's a Dog



## Florence123 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd be grateful for any advice.

My rescue cat has been with me for four years now. He's my first cat and I'm delighted by how much fun and how gentle and good-natured he is (around the house, at least).

When he arrived, the front door (which is the only entrance to the house and opens directly into the lounge) had an older door with a metal cat flap. The flap itself was metal. A year ago I replaced the door for a new PVC one and had a plastic flap fitted with a clear flap.

The big problem is that he sees people walking up the path to the front door and , especially if they hang around too long or put something though the letterboz, has no hesitation in attacking them through the catflap, all talons blazing. People have jumped back in time but I came home from work one day to find someone had kicked the catflap in so that it flew halfway across my lounge. Not nice but I don't really blame them.

He does spend a lot of time staring at the catflap too.

Measures I've taken - 
1) put backing on the flap so he cannot see through 95% of it
2) fitted a postbox to the wall outside so the postman doesn't have to use the door. 
3) I actually have a doormat saying "Beware of the Cat" in big letters.

I know I could try a water pistol but I'm not home during the day so it wouldn't be consistent training.

Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks

Flo


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Get rid of the cat flap,he's seeing it as a threat to his territory .

He will continue to defend his space,so if it was my cat I would put the flap on to the back door away from visitors.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Assuming for some reason you don't have a back door (?) what about putting a porch on? There's a company which does quite an attractive cheapo plasticky one one for three hundred pounds that I've seen, though I know a proper glass one is very dear. You could put a flap into the side of that so he could still get out but he wouldn't feel quite so threatened, hopefully.

http://www.norfolk-greenhouses.co.uk/shop/buy-Porches.php


----------



## Florence123 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you for your replies - I appreciate your help.

I don't have a back door so that option is out. And the porch is a wonderful idea except I have an open porch (with one side and roof) already and the dimensions won't fit within it.

I forgot to mention that one day last year my friend came over. As we were leaving to go out, she dropped something outside the front door and didn't realise. We started to drive off, then she saw it, I stopped the car and she dashed out and ran towards my front door. My cat appeared from the side of the house and ran at her up the path like he was going to attack her. And this is someone he knows. So although the door is the major issue, there is this as well.

It's so contradictory - I couldn't wish for a better natured, well behaved moggy, if it wasn't for this.

I think I might have to look at getting a proper porch filled in - can't really afford it but I won't let him hurt anyone. This behaviour would not be tolerated if it were a dog doing it.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you thought about investing in a lockable cat flap? I know one of my cats Ambrose thinks hes 'The Man Of The House' and will attack the other cats who are trying to come in the house, the only way I stopped it was to lock it so they could get in but he couldnt punch his paw through it and just cause general mayhem! x

Buy 4 Way Locking Deluxe Cat Flap White. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

this might not be the solution your looking for but you could get a few of your friends to come round over a week or so and organise a de-behaviouring using a water squirter (assuming he doesn't like water). get you mates to come to the door, knock or pretend to put post through and when cat attempts a strike get THEM to spray him with the water. when he doesn't do it reinforce the good behaviour with a treat and lots of praise.

see if you can get your postie in on it too as it'll be one more person he's 'used' to giving him what for for bad behaviour. 

your other option is to punish him when you are in, when he does it lock the cat flap and lock him in his room (assuming you have a closable hall or whatever room he usses that your not in.

or keep the cat flap locked during the day and only let him out when your at home when you can supervise him.


----------

